# Game #25: New York Knicks (11-12) @ Phoenix Suns (14-10) - 12/15 [dedicated to Kekai]



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

[Highlights from previous game, J-Rich's Debut]
*When: Friday, 9PM/7PM/6PM
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, Arizona
TV: LOCAL OR ILLEGAL METHOD*
*Previous Game:* *114-113 Win vs Orlando*

*Seuss' Keys to the game*

*1) Feed the beast! Amare should have an easy time inside.

2) Keep J-Rich in the flow of things.

3) Feed the OTHER beast! Shaq vs Lee will be hilarious.

4) Kick Mike Antoni in the balls*​










*Phoenix Suns (14-10) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson








[SF] Matt Barnes








[PF] Amare Stoudemire







[C] Shaquile O'Neal 

















New York Knicks (11-12) 

Starters: 








[PG] Nate Robinson







[SG] Chris Duhon 








[SF] Quinten Richardson








[PF] David Lee







[C] Al Harrington *


*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....kickSUMass!*​


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Game #25: New York Knicks (11-12) @ Phoenix Suns (14-10) - 12/16 [dedicated to Ke*

Not good enough on the game thread. you lose. Haha nah...this is the first time Q is playing back here since he got traded right? All the other times he has been injured. Should be a very fast paced game, probably gonna see a small ball lineup with Amare at center.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game #25: New York Knicks (11-12) @ Phoenix Suns (14-10) - 12/16 [dedicated to Ke*

The return of Mike Antoni. Should be interesting.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Game #25: New York Knicks (11-12) @ Phoenix Suns (14-10) - 12/16 [dedicated to Ke*

I think we should just start calling him Bark D'Antoni


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Game #25: New York Knicks (11-12) @ Phoenix Suns (14-10) - 12/15 [dedicated to Ke*

What a pace to start the game, we are just running them out of the building. JRich with so much energy hit a few 3's already and a dunk. Up by 17 now, lets keep this up!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game #25: New York Knicks (11-12) @ Phoenix Suns (14-10) - 12/15 [dedicated to Ke*

Suns on a 15-2 run. Suns up 32-15 about a min to play in the 1st.

Jrich has 8 pts (2-3 from 3).

Amare with 6.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game #25: New York Knicks (11-12) @ Phoenix Suns (14-10) - 12/15 [dedicated to Ke*

Suns up 32-21 at the end of 1.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Game #25: New York Knicks (11-12) @ Phoenix Suns (14-10) - 12/15 [dedicated to Ke*

Let them get back in the game a little towards the end of the quarter, but we still lead by 11. I expect the bench to come out to start the 2nd quarter, hopefully they can keep this lead up.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game #25: New York Knicks (11-12) @ Phoenix Suns (14-10) - 12/15 [dedicated to Ke*

**** quit turning the ball over. I think they had 1 all 1st qrter. 

Knicks cut it to 10.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game #25: New York Knicks (11-12) @ Phoenix Suns (14-10) - 12/15 [dedicated to Ke*

Suns up 49-37 with over 5 mins to play in the 2nd qrter


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Game #25: New York Knicks (11-12) @ Phoenix Suns (14-10) - 12/15 [dedicated to Ke*

check your PMs


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game #25: New York Knicks (11-12) @ Phoenix Suns (14-10) - 12/15 [dedicated to Ke*

I love Matt Barnes.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Game #25: New York Knicks (11-12) @ Phoenix Suns (14-10) - 12/15 [dedicated to Ke*

Yeah matt barnes has brought some fire and toughness to our team. Pretty funny cuz he is a skinny guy lol but he doesn't play like it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game #25: New York Knicks (11-12) @ Phoenix Suns (14-10) - 12/15 [dedicated to Ke*

Jrich for 3! 3-5 from it tonight. He has 11 pts.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game #25: New York Knicks (11-12) @ Phoenix Suns (14-10) - 12/15 [dedicated to Ke*

Suns lead 62-51 at the half.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Game #25: New York Knicks (11-12) @ Phoenix Suns (14-10) - 12/15 [dedicated to Ke*

**** my internet sucks, can't watch the game anymore, just following the espn gamecast.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game #25: New York Knicks (11-12) @ Phoenix Suns (14-10) - 12/15 [dedicated to Ke*

Nash with a **** you 3...er 2 (foot on line). Makes it 81-66.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game #25: New York Knicks (11-12) @ Phoenix Suns (14-10) - 12/15 [dedicated to Ke*

Goddamnit. Everytime it looks like the Suns are pulling away, the Knicks just make a play and crawl back. Foul on a 3, that was made was the key play few mins ago.

Suns leading 83-77..

86-77. AMARE hit a 3 as the shot clock was expiring lol


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game #25: New York Knicks (11-12) @ Phoenix Suns (14-10) - 12/15 [dedicated to Ke*

J-rich hit a 3 with a couple secs before 3rd ended.

Suns lead 91-81 at the end of 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game #25: New York Knicks (11-12) @ Phoenix Suns (14-10) - 12/15 [dedicated to Ke*

Suns are 1-11 in the 4th, but still lead 101-97 with 3 mins to play.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Game #25: New York Knicks (11-12) @ Phoenix Suns (14-10) - 12/15 [dedicated to Ke*

Wow we better not lose this one. Knicks are just killing themselves from downtown tonight. Live by the 3, die by the 3 and we got lucky they are not shooting the ball well tonight.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game #25: New York Knicks (11-12) @ Phoenix Suns (14-10) - 12/15 [dedicated to Ke*

Suns lead 106-99 with 1:16 left. Shaq's hit some huge FTs in this qrter.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game #25: New York Knicks (11-12) @ Phoenix Suns (14-10) - 12/15 [dedicated to Ke*

Nash with the **** you 3 to ice it lol. I love it. 


*Suns 111, Knicks 103*

Shaq 23 pts (6-12) 12 rebs, 4 assists.

Amare 21 pts (7-13) 14 rebs


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Game #25: New York Knicks (11-12) @ Phoenix Suns (14-10) - 12/15 [dedicated to Ke*

Suns played better than the score suggests. The Knicks were able to hit some three-pointers, and Robinson caught a hot streak near the end. 

Matt Barnes for Sixth Man of the Year. He contributes so well off the bench.

Also, it'd be nice to get rid of LB for a nice back up point guard sometime soon.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Game #25: New York Knicks (11-12) @ Phoenix Suns (14-10) - 12/15 [dedicated to Ke*

Must be the dedicated to me thread that made us win. I think we should dedicate every game thread to me. Mother ****ers.


----------

